# canadian engine importers



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Is there any engine importers in canada?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

RMS13 said:


> Is there any engine importers in canada?


I've seen a few. Just search froogle, dude.


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

couldnt find any, you find me some, haha


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Where in Canada are you located? I'm in Calgary and we have lots of tuner shops that import stuff and also a place calledl JDM engines or JDM imports.....can't remember. All the tuner shops should be able to help you out


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I heard there were some in the Montreal area, not sure the name but try a search on here if you haven't allready.


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

RMS13 said:


> Is there any engine importers in canada?


I should be exporting engines soon. Just working on shipping details and insurance at the moment. Please PM me your details.


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

i live in bc, do any of the shops in ab import sr?


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

I stumbled accross quite a few on ebay in montreal, and one in the sudbury area. Just search ebay for sr20det engine.

I am looking for something between Windsor and Toronto, where I can drive to from Detroit in under 5 hours. JUst don't know if I would get raped on taxes or duty charges. Don't see how they could find out. Never got caught bringing in duty free scotch from visiting my mom in windsor for a few hours...so I doubt they'd notice a new engine.

I have found a place close to me in MI though, gave me an estimate of $4000 for front clip and install. Too rich for my blood, so I am considering other options. Plus my car needs $1700 in body work. $6000 could buy a nicer 240sx.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

RMS13,

There are a few shops in Calgary that import engines and also install. Most of them are about 5000 for the engine and install, plus a few extras. I'm getting a RB20DET, FMIC, new clutch, Nismo fuel regulator and walbro fuel pump and a turbo timer all put in for about 6300 I think. There place I'm using is called Auto Dream. There have a webpage, just search on google for auto dream calgary. They have all Canadian prices too so its pretty good. There are others in Calgary as well ifyour serious about it, I could look into it more


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

new94 said:


> I heard there were some in the Montreal area, not sure the name but try a search on here if you haven't allready.



http://www.japandomesticmotor.com/


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

thanks alot, i dont have the cash on hand but i am really going for a sr swap, if i could get a solid price on what i would pay for the full swap with the added necesarry componets that would be very much appreciated


----------

